# Did anyone try this dress??!!



## baskootah (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello,
  I want to try this dress below but iam not sure if it is like the picture or not. because I've tried some lingerie from victoria secret website but it look different than the picture ,I mean the color of the material. I wonder if anyone had seen or bought  this dress . any opinion on the dress will be helpful.
 THANKS


----------



## Brittni (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know but it's gorgeous!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 1, 2008)

I really like it as well, but it seems like one of those dresses that only looks good on the model.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it would look that good on me. I feel weird in long dresses.


----------



## runninggirl05 (Jun 1, 2008)

you can always alter the dress to make it your own.. like hem the seam.. bring it up higher its always good to alter the dress to fit.. if u really love the look then fix it up it'll look great after!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 2, 2008)

so pretty! Im short I doubt I could pull it off but its hot!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 2, 2008)

It is absolutely beautiful, I love the colour and the patterns! I guess if you are tall you could pull it off at that length, otherwise as others have said it'd make a great short dress too without too much complicated altering.


----------



## pratbc (Jun 2, 2008)

What a beautiful dress!!! I sooo wish I could pull it off!  I am very thin, but also short, so long dresses make me look stumpy hehe.  I hate looking at clothes on VS because they never look like that on you IRL.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 2, 2008)

as far as colors go, i find that VS's pics are brighter/contrasted online. in person expect that dress to be less intense.like the pink u see is probaly a bit paler and not as vibrant.


----------



## baskootah (Jun 2, 2008)

thank you .. iam really confused but may be i will buy this cute dress thanks all again for yr opinion


----------



## LVobsessed (Jun 3, 2008)

With my experience with buying clothes @ VS.  It's always a hit or miss.  The fabric quality of their clothes suck when it comes to their sweaters.  But I have bought a dress from them before and I love it.  But if your short like me it's hard to buy a maxi dress b/c the inseams are too long.  Their size chart does a run small so maybe get a size up?  Oh and VS does have a good return policy but you have to pay like 5 bucks for the shipping back which isn't too bad. hth!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 3, 2008)

I really like that one! Someone needs to go buy it and post a dotd( dress of the day), I'm curious on what it looks like on a regular gal.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't know its beautiful though.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 4, 2008)

I was walking by Old Navy and saw a dress similar to this one...I was like that looks kinda nice. lol actually just found it online... $39.50 





Women's & Men's Clothes: Plus Size, Maternity, Baby & Kid's Clothing | Old Navy


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a dress like that and it was a silky clingy material and looked really cute casually when my stomach was flatter... but as soon as I had some tum it looked like a pregnancy dress. Just for you take as consideration... but i love the flowiness and the colors.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jun 21, 2008)

so pretty!  however, this past summer i purchased 6 dresses from vs and had to return all of them due to the quality of material/different looks from website.  good luck though!!


----------

